# Classifieds > Testimonials >  South Central Herpetological

## thadmy

I was wondering if anyone has delt with Eric Ivins from South Central Herpetological

----------


## Lynn

thadmy,
I was just on the site.
I looks quite possible , ????? , that the critters that are for sale are wild caught !!  
This , sadly, may not bother some people. 
Lynn

----------


## Atelopus

I bought a turtle from him. I give him a very positive review. Though i've heard a few people say they are not fans. The turtle was cb. But i'm sure much of the frogs he sells are wc, but most of those species are very common.

----------


## thadmy

Yeah I was thinking of ordering clown frogs from him which I know will be WC

----------


## velvety14u

Just got in my Polkadot/Jelly Glass Frogs from Eric ....wicked sweet frogs and awesome seller to work with . Eric did a great packing and shipping job and replied fast and easy to all my questions and these frogs look awesome and heathy! Thanks Eric for all your help . I look forward to doing business with you in  the future!!

----------


## EricIvins

Good Guy "Eric Ivins" of "South Central Herpetological", extremely impressed. - FaunaClassifieds


Yes, I sell wild caught Frogs direct from Surinam/Nicaragua/Argentina/Malaysia/Indonesia. I also sell many CBB animals also; Some produced by me, for me. This is a Hobby turned Business, and I appreciate all of my customers, whether new or returning.........

----------


## Namio

I purchased a Surinam horned frog (Ceratophrys cornuta) from Eric several days ago and Eric is a great seller. He ships quickly and the frog arrived in good health and was well-packaged.

----------


## Yoci

^Same here, purchased a cb baby cornuta from Erik several days ago. He ships quickly and the little is in good health and eating already.

----------


## ikissedafrog

I purchased a CBB pixie frog just last week.  I was very pleased with everything, and the frog arrived well packed and very healthy-looking.  Ate later that same evening.  I would recommend them!

----------

